

Ask HN: Please comment on my new project infully.com - growt

I discovered slinkset.com today and really liked it. So I decided to give it a try and created: infully.com.
A social news site dedicated to web related topics: design, javascript, HTML/CSS, etc ...
It's just a little new pet project/experiment (I don't intend to quit my job for this) and I'm open to your suggestions: What other categories would be interesting? do you have a better tagline or name? and so on ...
And no: I do not intend to copy or cannibalise HN, I think 90% of the links I posted to infully so far, wouldn't make the HN Frontpage. If you browse around a bit you'll see the difference I think.
======
growt
<http://infully.com/> that should be clickable

